#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Packet Reservation Multiple Access (PRMA),wireless and mobile communication,notes download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

Packet reservation multiple access (PRMA) is a transmission protocol proposed for packet voice terminals in a cellular system.





  Similar Threads: Capacity of Space Division Multiple Access,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes download Packet Radio,wireless and mobile communication,notes free download Space Division Multiple Access (SDMA),wireless and mobile communication,pdf Code division multiple access (CDMA),wireless and mobile communication,pdf Frequency Division Multiple Access (FDMA),wireless and mobile communication,pdf download

----------

